# Dewalt DWS780 Miter Saw



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

Home Depot is running a special on the DWS780 right now:
http://www.dewalt.com/tools/machinery-miter-saws-dws780.aspx

$599 and you get the rolling stand (DWX726) for free:
http://www.dewalt.com/tools/machinery-miter-saw-workstations-dwx726.aspx

Any thoughts on the saw/stand and if it's a good deal? I am new to woodworking and have done just enough to know that I want it to become a life long hobby. My power tool arsenal simply consists of an old table saw (1940s, 3/4HP 1750RPM) and an old jointer (same era), both of which I'm in the process of restoring right now.

My concerns is that I don't want to purchase something that's way beyond my needs but I don't want to buy something and regret not getting better down the road. Also, I have a modest shop (approx 20'x21') and noticed this guy has quite a bit of depth to it because of the slide. 

So I guess what I'm wanting to hear is thoughts and opinions on the quality of the saw, how good of a deal it is, if it's worth its size in my confined shop, and whether it's way out of what I need. I'm interested in building furniture such as bookcases, tables, shelving, cabinets (hope to one day do my entire kitchen if I ever get that good), benches. 

Thanks!


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a 780 and its done all I've asked of it. It was actually my first stationary power tool, before I got a table saw. It is nice to be able to crosscut 16" on it, although you need to make a little sacrificial table to do so. I like it in my small space because I certainly don't have room to crosscut long boards on my table saw. Mine came with a stationary fold up stand, and that wheel one looks like it might be better since you can fold it up and roll it out of the way when needed. My table saw, the Bosch 4100, is on a similar rolling stand and it comes in very handy with my small space to be able to fold it up against the wall.

The only thing I couldn't tell from the pictures was if you could leave the saw on and still have it balance when folded. I'd try the one out in the store to see. If you'd have to remount the saw it might take away that as a bonus feature.


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks. I've looked at a few review videos online. This one appears to have the same wheeled stand, and it looks like you can leave the saw on when in a storage position:


----------



## LearnByDoing (Jan 18, 2012)

My .02 cents is it's a great saw. If you talk to some guys on here who do trim work for a living they might have another saw set-up they prefer. But no question this is one of the premier sliding mitre saws. If it's the one you learn on, you'll love it I'm sure. I have a bosch. I have trimmed my whole house using it but If I had to replace it I would likely go with, or at least look very closely at, the Dewalt. Other candidates would be bosch and hitachi. All make excellent saws, it just depends on what you like. They are all professional quality machines that will get the job done. Next step up would be a festool but you are looking at 2 to 3 times the price. One thing to keep in mide with a slider if you are keeping it in a shop... the slide requires some space so you cant slide it up close to a wall like you can a non slider.


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the opinion. Being new to woodworking with not many tools I initially planned on simply buying tools as projects required them, but I saw this deal and didn't know if I should pass it up or not. I believe I have until May 1st so I'll do more research and give it some more thought.


----------



## durangobob (Apr 3, 2016)

Be aware that DeWALT makes this saw in two different types. TYPE 1 and TYPE 20. I too have shopped for this saw and came across the stand deal, but the stand I was told is the DXW723, the one without the wheels. Go to DeWALT Factory Outlet and they sell the saw with the free stand with free shipping. This is a great saw with a lot of pros, but the major con in online reviews is how rough the sliding is when the blade is pulled down in cutting position. When I searched on how to fix this on this model, that's when I found out about the two different TYPES. The TYPE 20 have improved parts on the sliding mechs . DeWALT did not give it new model number, but a new TYPE number which is 20. When you go to bring up the parts diagram on their website, the first thing it asks for is the TYPE selection. The only way to tell is that it is printed on the Warning label on the motor. I have asked retailers and some on line stores if they could guarantee they would ship me a TYPE 20 I was told that they could not guarantee it because they are unwilling to open factory sealed boxes. There is no indication on the box that shows the TYPE number inside the box. I got lucky today and found a used one online on my phone app "5 Miles" that the seller had for sale that had only been used twice. His pictures showed the Warning Label on the motor and it showed DWS780. TYPE 20. I drove 30 miles and bought it from him for only $350, and yes it slides a lot smoother than the TYPE 1s on the display stands at Home Depot and Lowes. Just wanted to make the community aware, so maybe DeWALT is just trying to reduce their inventory of TYPE 1s with the carrot of a free stand. So, getting a TYPE 20 will be a gamble if you can't actually see the saw you are buying before you fork over the cash.


----------

